# New Ashtray - One of a kind!



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys, My father in law got back from Kenya awhile ago, and he just brought me a new ashtray.

This was handmade by a friend of his over there out of soapstone. This wil be my prized ashtray 
and will have to come out when I enjoy my best sticks.

My father in law is the one who started me into cigars in the first place, and has been going to Kenya
to help build a clinic and dorms at an orphanage that was started by a couple from right here in
good old Washington State. They now have over 105 kids who are being cared for rather than being 
left to die. If you want to know more about the orphanage, you can see the website here: _Rehema_
Anyway, I'm pretty excited about the new ashtray. Gonna have to test it tonight!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

fantastic work, enjoy!


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

That thing is awesome! I hope it works well for ya!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice and cool story to boot!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

very very very cool!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous ashtray.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool ashtray Bill

your pa-in-law sounds like a good man


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I love the ash tray, and the story.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very sweet, love the colors!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!
Congratulations Sir!

That is some wonderful philanthropic work too! :yo:


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the positives on the ashtray.

I have a group of guys that come over regularly for herfs in the mancave tent on my deck, 
and we are working on developing a press to make briquettes out of coal dust using a 12 ton hydraulic press from harbor freight.

Over in Kenya, they spend a good bit of their money buying charcoal, but about 25-30% of the sack ends up being dust. 
There are big piles of dust all over that are free for the taking in the area of the orphanage, so if we can come up with a good design for a
mold/press and come up with a proper binder (maybe just grass?), they could take the free dust and make briquettes for cooking and stop spending
money on that fuel so it can go somewhere else, like more food, etc.

Anybody done this before?


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful piece!


----------



## Molotov (Apr 12, 2012)

You probably can do it without the press. Cook up a batch of cornstarch and water until it is thick and pasty. Stir in your charcoal dust and finely crushed charcoal bits until you cannot add any more. It should be quite thick. Spoon it into egg cartons or something as a makeshift mold and let dry for several days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that's one nice tray use it in the best of health!


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for all the kind comments. Tony, I always appreciate your comments, as much for the comments as for just getting to look at that avatar . . .
Andy, thanks for the cornstarch suggestion. I'll check and see if they can get that over there cheap enough to make that worthwhile. That could work if cornstarch is available and cheap.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

what a beautiful piece..


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

thats a sick ashtray. very unique!


----------

